# Best Albums of 2010 So Far?



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

Already a thread? I don't much care, I can't find one.

Name the best albums so far this year.

Top 5:

Anathema - We're Here Because We're Here
Rosetta - A Determinism of Morality
Swans - My Father Will Guide Me Up A Rope To The Sky
Year Of No Light - Ausserwelt
God Is An Astronaut - Age Of The Fifth Sun

Other great albums:

Altar of Plagues - Tides
October Falls - A Collapse of Faith
Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini
Ef - Mourning Golden Morning
A Forest of Stars - Opportunistic Thieves of Spring
Equilibrium - Rekreatur
Les Discrets - Septembre Et Ses DerniÃ¨res PensÃ©es
Thou - Summit
Winterhorde - Underwatermoon

Also, still any albums to come that you're really looking forward to? I'm looking forward to the new Agalloch album, Marrow Of The Spirit.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 26, 2010)

Albums from this year I really like:

Kate Nash - _My Best Friend Is You_
God Is An Astronaut - _Age Of The Fifth Sun_
Blind Guardian - _At The Edge Of Time_
Vampire Weekend - _Contra_
Eels - _Tomorrow Morning_
JÃ³nsi - _Go_
The Terror Pigeon Dance Revolt! - _I Love You! I Love You! I Love You and I'm in Love With You! Have An Awesome Day! Have the Best Day of Your Life!_
M.I.A. - _Maya_
65daysofstatic - _We Were Exploding Anyway_
*Frightened Rabbit - The Winter of Mixed Drinks*
Ratatat - _LP4

_In *bold* _I REALLY FUCKING LOVE THIS ONE_


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 26, 2010)

Tony Harnell and the Mercury Train

And that's it.


----------



## Aden (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven't been able to keep up with the tsunami of new music, but out of the stuff I've listened to these are my favorites (alphabetical, bold is my top four so far):

â€¢ *Alcest - Ã‰cailles de lune*
â€¢ *DanÃ­el Bjarnason - Processions*
â€¢ Blind Guardian - At the Edge of Time
â€¢ Buckethead - Shadows Between the Sky
â€¢ The Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralysis
â€¢ E.S. Posthumus - Makara
â€¢ *East of the Wall - Ressentiment*
â€¢ Emancipator - Safe in the Steep Cliffs
â€¢ Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini
â€¢ Ihsahn - After
â€¢ *Kayo Dot - Coyote*
â€¢ Joanna Newsom - Have One on Me
â€¢ Teebs & Jackhigh - The Tropics EP
â€¢ Hans Zimmer - Sherlock Holmes OST


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 26, 2010)

Murderdolls - Women in Children First.

Kataklysm - Heaven's Venom

:C haven't enjoyed anything else


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 26, 2010)

Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy
Exodus - Exhibit B: The Human Condition
Fear Factory - Mechanize
Solution .45 - For Aeon's Past
Lamb of God's Hourglass Box Set
Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast
In This Moment - A Star-Crossed Wasteland
A7X - Nightmare (yes I like it :V)

AND WHOA WHOA WHOA, I NEVER KNEW KAMELOT AND THE ABSENCE JUST PUT OUT NEW ALBUMS THIS MONTH!!! =(_______)

Also, new Mushroomhead in two days. 

Regardless though, 2009 was a better year for music imo.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 26, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Murderdolls - Women in Children First.


 
*snort*

Floor - Below & Beyond box set
Xiu Xiu - Dear God, I Hate Myself
Sleep âˆž Over, S U R V I V E, oOoOO, Terminal Twilight - Dark as Night

dont listen to a lot of new stuff


----------



## Malheus (Sep 26, 2010)

Story Of The Year - The Constant 

Bitches


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 26, 2010)

I suddenly really like "Similes" by Eluvium


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

I also suddenly really like Streams Inwards by Mar De Grises


----------



## Isen (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeesh I have not been keeping up with new releases this year.  All I can think of off the top of my head:


Titus Andronics- The Monitor
Big Boi- Sir Lucious Left Foot...The Son of Chico Dusty
Arcade Fire- The Suburbs

Guess I'll be back with more stuff later.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 27, 2010)

Just heard Maniac Meat by Tobacco
Freaking excellent

edit: oh lemmie add
Flying Lotus - Cosmogramma
Free The Robots - Control Alt Delete


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 27, 2010)

Wretched- Beyond the Gate. Oh yeah. Loads of other stuff, but it's been on for a while now.


----------



## SICK (Sep 27, 2010)

Disturbed- Asylum


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 27, 2010)

For me, it's Diamond Eyes by Deftones.


----------



## Altamont (Sep 27, 2010)

Prepare the Preparations by Ludo is an excellent, excellent album.


----------



## razorthroat13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Murderdolls Women and children last.
It's a fun pessimistic dark album and has a pretty unique sound.
Yes I know some of you will laugh at me for counting it as my personal favorite album of 2010, but you can go fuck yourself.

Death angel Relentless retribution.
Everything about it just sounds really good and the fact David Draiman sang vocals in the first track makes it even better.

I'm currently looking forward to Dimmu Borgir Abrahadabra this early october.


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2010)

razorthroat13 said:


> I'm currently looking forward to Dimmu Borgir Abrahadabra this early october.


 it sucks dude

read my review

(review by JoeNoctus, bottom one obv.)


----------



## razorthroat13 (Sep 29, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> it sucks dude
> 
> read my review
> 
> (review by JoeNoctus, bottom one obv.)



I'm not reading that, I'm going to listen for myself because I don't use reviews as a guide to how I should feel about music.


----------



## Hir (Sep 29, 2010)

i never said you should

i was basically just saying be warned


----------



## razorthroat13 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I found it listened to it and fucking loved it


----------



## Aden (Oct 2, 2010)

razorthroat13 said:


> Well I found it listened to it and fucking loved it


 
Well I hope you feel appropriately terrible at least


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 2, 2010)

Interpol's self-titled album. Finally, a 2010 album without Auto-Tune.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 2, 2010)

I'e only gotten 2 albums this year
1. Jeff Beck - Emotion and Commotion
2. Jimi Hendrix - Valleys of Neptune


----------



## razorthroat13 (Oct 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well I hope you feel appropriately terrible at least


 
Actually I do not, and I'm still buying it anyway.
Sure that doesn't make it right but oh well, not like I caused a catastrophic impact to Dimmu's career or anything.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 2, 2010)

Would nominate "At the Edge of Time", what with listening to it nigh non-stop, but I haven't really been big on the music scene so I couldn't do such a thread justice:  I'd only be saying what I like from what I've heard, and that list (mostly the second part) is too small to bother with.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 3, 2010)

Shit And Shine - Bass Puppy
SALEM - King Night


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 3, 2010)

razorthroat13 said:


> Actually I do not, and I'm still buying it anyway.
> Sure that doesn't make it right but oh well, not like I caused a catastrophic impact to Dimmu's career or anything.


 
Don't mind them they're just music snobs with too much sand in their vaginas


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Don't mind them they're just music snobs with too much sand in their vaginas


 
hey kid you better PROTECT YA NECK theres some guys around who might make you FEEL BAD about the media you choose to consume 


just thought you should know
-a friend


----------



## Hir (Oct 3, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Finally, a 2010 album without Auto-Tune.


 are you stupid

i think you're stupid


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 3, 2010)

+ "My Father Will Guide Me Up A Rope To The Sky" by Swans

oh man
I love

[yt]ADeOg8qbNMc[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Oct 3, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> hey kid you better PROTECT YA NECK theres some guys around who might make you FEEL BAD about the media you choose to consume
> 
> just thought you should know
> -a friend


 
shshhh stop telling him _the secrets_


----------



## Hir (Oct 3, 2010)

he must not know


----------



## Altamont (Oct 4, 2010)

I realize it could get me super-flamed, lol, but I'm loving Linkin Park's new _A Thousand Suns._


----------



## Hir (Oct 4, 2010)

Altamont said:


> I realize it could get me super-flamed, lol, but I'm loving Linkin Park's new _A Thousand Suns._


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 4, 2010)

The only 2 albums I listened to from this year are; Jubilee (Versailles) and Hell Chose Me (Carnifex)... :/


----------



## Hir (Oct 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Jubilee (Versailles)


 that album was pretty good, god palace is their best song to date


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> it sucks dude
> 
> read my review
> 
> (review by JoeNoctus, bottom one obv.)



Can I review reviews? 

Because you basically just took the same thing and said it over and over again in 6 paragraphs to make it look like it was a real review. I think maybe 1 paragraph (generous!) was actual content and not just regurgitating how much of an egotist you think Shagrath is.

And this is from someone who didn't particularly like the album.

I guess I should post on topic too.

Gravity of Light - Tarot

At the Edge of Time - Blind Guardian

And The Box of the Wicked - Iced Earth if you count compilations :V

I've been slacking on following music lately.


----------



## Pine (Oct 5, 2010)

Street Sweeper Social Club's _Ghetto Blaster EP_

it has an amazing cover of MIA's _Paper Planes_


----------



## Hir (Oct 5, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Can I review reviews?
> 
> Because you basically just took the same thing and said it over and over again in 6 paragraphs to make it look like it was a real review. I think maybe 1 paragraph (generous!) was actual content and not just regurgitating how much of an egotist you think Shagrath is.


 yeah sure even though Shagrath's ego was only mentioned (and I mean MENTIONED) twice in the whole review, which is the beginning and the end. the rest was critiquing the aspects of the music and songwriting.

sure, maybe some stuff could be cut out, but since almost every paragraph tackles a different aspect of the music, i'm willing to think you're just being silly.


Zaraphayx said:


> And this is from someone who didn't particularly like the album.


that's nice


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2010)

There's really only one album I _love_ from this year -- Jesus, no wonder I've been wondering while I feel like I need something new, heh.

True Devotion by Rocky Votolato

If there was one bad mark I could put on this, I'd say there are some repetitive themes in the lyrics throughout. I just really love this album though. Apparently the guy took a hiatus or something for several years. His older work is so different. I was amazed that it was from the same guy -- just the sort of "I'm screaming so hard about suicide that my voice is breaking" vocals, and just how generally terrible the music sounded. I have soft ears though, so I dunno. But it seems Rocky's not really gained any new fans with so little exposure, while his old fans are ignoring his new album.

He like.. went Buddhist not too far back. Apparently he sorted out his problems.

edit: Oh and, I guess the way these music threads still work is by talking about how dumb someone else's stuff is... hmm... must point someone out who listens to POPULAR MUSIC


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2010)

i listen to poopular musik

[yt]2QfwKqy3LyY[/yt]


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 5, 2010)

Fly by Fox Amoore 
Recovery by Eminem
Songs from the Vault Vol. 2 By Matthew Ebel

My favorites from this year


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> yeah sure even though Shagrath's ego was only mentioned (and I mean MENTIONED) twice in the whole review, which is the beginning and the end. the rest was critiquing the aspects of the music and songwriting.



You mentioned it directly twice, indirectly once, cried about the orchestra three times, mentioned that they do nothing but milk their old sound 2.5 times (while saying the orchestra was different but bad, thus acknowledging that they did make a change :V)

I'm just saying I could have written that in half the paragraphs even if I exaggerated everything to the same extent you did.

At least you managed to prove that no matter what you can do you can't please anyone; most music tightwads bitch that bands change their sound and 'sell out', you did a complete 180 and bitched that they haven't changed.



> sure, maybe some stuff could be cut out, but since almost every paragraph tackles a different aspect of the music, i'm willing to think you're just being silly.



Yeah I could never seriously disagree with you, I mean who could really.



> that's nice


 
Sorry I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2010)

investing critical thinking skills when dissecting the new DIMMU BOR(E)GIR albun --
_
a great use of your life_

yrs trly,

teh senzuri champoon


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2010)

Animal by Ke$ha
Thank Me Later by Drake
Recovery by Eminem
Rock 'n' Roll Circus by Ayumi Hamasaki
Teenage Dream by Katy Perry
Hurricane Venus by BoA


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 7, 2010)

larry669 said:


> Animal by Ke$ha
> Thank Me Later by Drake
> Recovery by Eminem
> Rock 'n' Roll Circus by Ayumi Hamasaki
> ...


 
don't say anything
don't say anything
don't say anything
must... resist....urges...


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> don't say anything
> don't say anything
> don't say anything
> must... resist....urges...


lol don't judge me!

Oh, and:
Congratualations by MGMT


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> You mentioned it directly twice, indirectly once, cried about the orchestra three times, mentioned that they do nothing but milk their old sound 2.5 times (while saying the orchestra was different but bad, thus acknowledging that they did make a change :V)
> 
> I'm just saying I could have written that in half the paragraphs even if I exaggerated everything to the same extent you did.
> 
> ...


 
lol


----------



## Aden (Oct 7, 2010)

larry669 said:


> Animal by Ke$ha
> Thank Me Later by Drake
> Recovery by Eminem
> Rock 'n' Roll Circus by Ayumi Hamasaki
> ...


 


larry669 said:


> Congratualations by MGMT


 
nga u trollin


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 8, 2010)

id by Veil of Maya
Invade by Within the Ruins
Caves by Elitist (it's an EP, whatever)
Periphery's self titled album
The Powerless Rise by As I Lay Dying

There's probably a few more, but I can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Oct 12, 2010)

Spiritual Beggars - Return To Zero is pretty epic! If you like your Stoner Grove, that is.


----------



## Hir (Oct 13, 2010)

another one

Cold Body Radiation - The Great White Emptiness


----------



## Stawks (Oct 13, 2010)

The Monitor by Titus Andronicus
This Is Happening by LCD Soundsystem
Hurley by Weezer
The Grand Bounce by Gord Downie and the Country of Miracles

Everything else is dildoes.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 14, 2010)

Conducting from the Grave has a new album coming out Oct 25th(Revenants) and After the Burial has a new album coming out Nov 23rd(In Dreams).

Both of which I know will make my list.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 14, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> id by Veil of Maya
> Invade by Within the Ruins
> Caves by Elitist (it's an EP, whatever)
> Periphery's self titled album
> ...



This is "Best albums of 2010" :v you fail at this thread.


----------



## Lammergeier (Oct 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Already a thread? I don't much care, I can't find one.
> 
> Name the best albums so far this year.
> 
> ...


 
are those like indie bands or something? Ive never heard of any of those.


----------



## Aden (Oct 14, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> are those like indie bands or something? Ive never heard of any of those.


 
hipster victory


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> This is "Best albums of 2010" :v you fail at this thread.


 
I understand you saying that because I put As I Lay Dying's new album on the list, but id was a fucking MASTERPIECE along with Invade.


----------



## Hir (Oct 15, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> are those like indie bands or something? Ive never heard of any of those.


 :V

another one, An Autumn for Crippled Children - Lost.


----------



## Hir (Oct 19, 2010)

another weee Cloudkicker - Beacons


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 19, 2010)

How To Destroy Angels (joint project between Trent Reznor and his wife)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I understand you saying that because I put As I Lay Dying's new album on the list, but id was a fucking MASTERPIECE along with Invade.


 
There hasn't been an album that could be deemed a "masterpiece" since like, the 60's. MAYBE a tiny handful from the 80's, but seriously, nothing post 80's gets past "Yeah, that's a good song". Because albums typically suck as a whole now. Song number 2, 3, and whatever the last song (or second to last song) are awesome. The rest are filler.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> There hasn't been an album that could be deemed a "masterpiece" since like, the 60's. MAYBE a tiny handful from the 80's, but seriously, nothing post 80's gets past "Yeah, that's a good song". Because albums typically suck as a whole now. Song number 2, 3, and whatever the last song (or second to last song) are awesome. The rest are filler.


 
This is an irritating generalization.

If you like the past so much why don't you just lock yourself in a room masturbating to your Moody Blues LPs and leave us the fuck alone.


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> There hasn't been an album that could be deemed a "masterpiece" since like, the 60's. MAYBE a tiny handful from the 80's, but seriously, nothing post 80's gets past "Yeah, that's a good song". Because albums typically suck as a whole now. Song number 2, 3, and whatever the last song (or second to last song) are awesome. The rest are filler.


 you're obviously not looking hard enough for something good

honestly, gtfo.


----------



## Atona (Oct 20, 2010)

No love for Royksopps "Senior?" Seriously?



larry669 said:


> Animal by Ke$ha
> Thank Me Later by Drake
> Recovery by Eminem
> Rock 'n' Roll Circus by Ayumi Hamasaki
> ...



That's it, I'm coming over there.


----------



## Aden (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> There hasn't been an album that could be deemed a "masterpiece" since like, the 60's. MAYBE a tiny handful from the 80's, but seriously, nothing post 80's gets past "Yeah, that's a good song". Because albums typically suck as a whole now. Song number 2, 3, and whatever the last song (or second to last song) are awesome. The rest are filler.


 
3/10


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Plus, Veil of Maya is deathcore. Oh man, getting props from every angsty 15 year-old in the nation. Born in 1995? Those guys really know their music. xD


----------



## Aden (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Stawks and DarkNoctus _and addens :3c_. Name an arbitrary amount of albums where every single song*, *is amazing. Sends chills up your spine, makes you weep, makes you think, makes you wonder, makes you feel like a child with the most awesome Power Ranger toy at Christmas time, makes you just really go "Damn". Every single song has amazing (if any) guitars, intense, complex, and heart-pounding drums (if any), the singer/vocalist (if any) hits every note and draws you in to whatever they're singing about, really brings you into their world. Same goes for any other instrument. Everything about the album is just ab-sa-fucking amazing. It has to, on its own, stick out of whatever genre it is in - Reflect the absolute skills, talents, and ingenuity of that band; so much that the album would probably be heralded as quite possibly the best (or one of the best) album(s) of the entire genre (although the genre is not the focus).


 
Agalloch - The Mantle
BT - This Binary Universe
Cynic - Focus / Traced in Air
Deathspell Omega - Veritas Diaboli Manet in Aeternum: Chaining the Katechon
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Fâ™¯Aâ™¯âˆž
Have a Nice Life - Deathconsciousness
Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye
maudlin of the Well - Part the Second


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh man, getting props from every angsty 15 year-old in the nation. Born in 1995? Those guys really know their music. xD


 >implying you need to be old to "know music"
>implying I'm 15

also to the quote Aden quoted and you edited out...

Estatic Fear - A Sombre Dance
Agalloch - Pale Folklore
The Angelic Process - Weighing Souls with Sand
Moonsorrow - V: Havitetty
God Is An Astronaut - All Is Violent, All Is Bright
Summoning - Oath Bound
Anathema - We're Here Because We're Here
Swans - Soundtracks for the Blind
Rosetta - The Galilean Satellites

+ almost everything Aden posted

+ hundreds more probably

and many, many (countless many's) more.

you don't like to listen to anything past the 80's and you tell me you know music, fucking hell. you've missed 3 whole decades of great music because you couldn't be bothered to do some digging. age means nothing.


----------



## Aden (Oct 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> The Angelic Process - Weighing Souls with Sand
> Moonsorrow - V: Havitetty


 
add these to my list as well


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> >implying you need to be old to "know music"
> >implying I'm 15
> 
> also to the quote Aden quoted and you
> ...



> no I'm not
> no I didn't
>herp derp I edited it out for a reason (frankly I'm not sure how he got the post)
> assuming I don't like to listen to anything post 80s
> didn't tell you I know music
> I haven't missed generations of music (post 1910, at least)
> I've done shit loads of digging, most things don't come up sounding like gold.
> age can mean a lot. Most parents don't let their kids listen to whatever they want until they can afford to buy thr cd themselves. 

>i like this game.


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

pretty much everything you were "no i didn't" with was obviously implied and you know it.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm confused

Do you just hate albums?

I've never heard an album that didn't have a few tracks I liked less than a few others. But of fucking course I haven't. There's no way to make a perfect album when you're dealing with something as subjective as music. If I had an album with 9 awesome tracks and one really bad cut I would call that a fucking great album. You mentioned how albums all have one or two good songs and then filler - well, sometimes that's true. Those are shitty albums. They exist. The new Hold Steady album is an example. One really fucking good track and then a bunch of crap. 

But to say there are no such thing as good albums? Fucking ludicrous. You are fucking ludicrous.

That said: (from the 90's onward only)

Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over the Sea
The Hold Steady - ... Almost Killed Me, Boys and Girls in America, Separation Sunday
The Tragically Hip - Fully Completely, World Container, We Are the Same
Modest Mouse - Moon and Antarctica
The Unicorns - Who Will Cut Our Hair When We're Gone?
The Mountain Goats - The Sunset Tree, Tallahassee
Titus Andronicus - The Monitor
Japandroids - Post-Nothing
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Murder Ballads, Dig Lazarus Dig!!!
The Rural Alberta Advantage - Hometowns
DFA1979 - You're a Woman I'm a Machine
The Arcade Fire - Funeral
fun. - Aim and Ignite

Need me to go on?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> But to say there are no such thing as *good albums*? Fucking ludicrous. You are fucking ludicrous.



You're replying to me, in detail, yet missed the *entire* point of my post, and *you're* calling *me* ludicrous.



DarkNoctus said:


> pretty much everything you were "no i didn't" with was obviously implied and you know it.


 
No, it wasn't. The part Aden somehow quoted was directed at you two, but what's currently in my active post up there, is clearly aimed at the general populace (of 15 year-olds).


----------



## Stawks (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You're replying to me, in detail, yet missed the *entire* point of my post, and *you're* calling *me* ludicrous.


 
Your first post, you said there haven't been any good albums - or masterpieces, whatever - in like twenty years. The post you tried to erase asks us to name a perfect fucking album, and I explained why there is no such thing as a perfect fucking album. Sounds to me like you'd rather live in a world where there were no albums only singles and we all had these huge piles of 12" pressings and whoever had the tallest one could climb to the top and be like i am the king of music mountain fuck yall

What point did I miss again


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Your first post, *you said there haven't been any good albums - or masterpieces, whatever* - in like twenty years.
> What point did I miss again



Right there.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Right there.


 
Alright, so list me some perfect albums and we'll see if we can pinpoint this so-called drop-off in the number of masterpieces.

(Hint: There are zero perfect albums)


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

whatever, you're still retarded for thinking there are no masterpieces past the 60's or 80's or whatever


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Alright, so list me some perfect albums and we'll see if we can pinpoint this so-called drop-off in the number of masterpieces.
> 
> (Hint: There are zero perfect albums)


 
And you're still missing the point. Not perfect, never asked for perfect. Actually, I didn't leave a post asking for anything. :v


----------



## Aden (Oct 20, 2010)

Intronaut - Valley of Smoke

About two thirds of the way through this and it's already a contender for a spot in my top five of the year


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

me and aden are listening to it at the same time and I'm already at the same conclusion


okay he's 2 seconds ahead BUT STILL


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 20, 2010)

The 2 song portion of Rush's Caravan album that was released
Tokyo Police Club's Champion 

got alot more under 2009 :/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 20, 2010)

it's okay direwolf

my favorite album is a slipknot side project too

stone sour


----------



## Ben (Oct 20, 2010)

RE LastDireWolf: Nostalgia is boring. Stop that.

Although someone got made fun of it on the last page, I would legit put Thank Me Later by Drake as one of the year's best albums. It's rare that you see a mainstream album open with introspective, non-singles, amp up the intensity in the middle, wind down a bit in the 3rd quarter, and come out swinging at the end. I've overplayed it to hell, and it's a joy to listen to.

As for others:

The Suburbs - Arcade Fire
Sir Luscious Left Foot - Big Boi
Forgiveness Rock Record - Broken Social Scene
The Archandroid - Janelle Monae
Have One On Me - Joanna Newsom
This Is Happening - LCD Soundsystem
Romance Is Boring - Los Campesinos
My Dinosaur Life - Motion City Soundtrack
Body Talk Pt. 1 & 2 - Robyn
Treats - Sleigh Bells
Contra - Vampire Weekend

Reservin' this space for Kanye West's and Nicki Minaj's new albums because they can't not be amazing

yup


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Plus, Veil of Maya is deathcore. Oh man, getting props from every angsty 15 year-old in the nation. Born in 1995? Those guys really know their music. xD


 
Your biased opinion doesn't prove anything. If you SERIOUSLY can't listen to something and hear what truly makes it a masterpiece just because you have a huge amount of hatred for a genre almost entirely because of its fanbase, then you don't deserve to be able to hear music.

You are a douchebag, nuff said.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Your biased opinion doesn't prove anything. If you SERIOUSLY can't listen to something and hear what truly makes it a masterpiece just because you have a huge amount of hatred for a genre almost entirely because of its fanbase, then you don't deserve to be able to hear music.
> 
> You are a douchebag, nuff said.


 
Imma do this DarkNoctus style.

> Everyone's opinions are biased. Shining the spotlight on me means nothing, and effects me in no way. 
> Your biased opinion doesn't prove anything either.
> I can listen to something, and hear what truly makes it a masterpiece, in my book at least - Veil of Maya is...not doing that, and hasn't, and most likely won't. (Now don't take this as, "They most certainly won't". I'm interesting in seeing them try, but I'm not exactly holding my breathe either.)
> I have a distaste for deathcore bands, the fans simply make it worse, because they write posts like yours. They make assumptions, call people names, and/or play the oppressed/victim card. Kinda like how Youtube comments work, just scrolllll back up and watch the video if your sensibilities are that meek. 
> Hurr, I have a distinct (and usually shared) distaste for one bad genre, thus I can no longer listen to music, because one fanboy thinks the latest album of a band in that particular genre is a masterpiece. I could go poll the local high school, and get similar opinions on a huge number of bands. Typically the phrasing is "the most brutal yet", but "masterpiece" has the same ring to it. 
> Well you've already _neutralized_ my opinions, so I can't possibly be a douchebag, because my opinions don't count, right?

Kinda like all those votes for Gore xD
(hopefully someone will find the irony in this post)


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

look we've already established you don't like any 2010 albums so what are you still doing here

go away


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> look we've already established you don't like any 2010 albums so what are you still doing here
> 
> go away


 


Lastdirewolf said:


> Murderdolls - Women in Children First.
> 
> Kataklysm - Heaven's Venom


 
Hmm.


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

oh that was you?

i can't believe you just admitted to making that post


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 21, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Imma do this DarkNoctus style.
> 
> > Everyone's opinions are biased. Shining the spotlight on me means nothing, and effects me in no way.
> > Your biased opinion doesn't prove anything either.
> ...


 

What you're failing to realize and understand is that I'm NOT one of those 15 year old high school kids who loves bands such as Veil of Maya for their breakdowns, and that I'm nothing like these little scene twats you group me in with just for my most favored type of music. Believe it or not(which I'm sure you won't), there is A LOT put into that album as a whole, the way it flows, the way it's composed, the amount of theory Marc puts into his song writing, but because you're so set in your ways, you will never see this. If you asked the people you think that I'm so much like why they love half of the albums I love so much, you would in fact probably get responses similar to why you think I love them(breakdowns, blast beats, or whatever), but I see so much more in music, in all music in fact. Actually, there are A LOT of fans of this band who see and hear them the way I do, not as sick breakdowns and br00tal deathcore, but who see Marc Okubo for the amazing musician he is. Not nearly as many of their fans are high school scene twats as you think, there's just not as many who defend them and other bands in their genre for the reasons I do, because they know that people like you are so stubborn that you will never listen to matter what is said.

Also, I have the most unbiased opinion on music out of anybody on these forums. Argue about that if you want but it's the truth.

And yea, I called you a douchebag, big deal, this forum is FULL of insults.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 21, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> What you're failing to realize and understand is that I'm NOT one of those 15 year old high school kids who loves bands such as Veil of Maya for their breakdowns, and that I'm nothing like these little scene twats you group me in with just for my most favored type of music. Believe it or not(which I'm sure you won't), there is A LOT put into that album as a whole, the way it flows, the way it's composed, the amount of theory Marc puts into his song writing, but because you're so set in your ways, you will never see this. If you asked the people you think that I'm so much like why they love half of the albums I love so much, you would in fact probably get responses similar to why you think I love them(breakdowns, blast beats, or whatever), but I see so much more in music, in all music in fact. Actually, there are A LOT of fans of this band who see and hear them the way I do, not as sick breakdowns and br00tal deathcore, but who see Marc Okubo for the amazing musician he is. Not nearly as many of their fans are high school scene twats as you think, there's just not as many who defend them and other bands in their genre for the reasons I do, because they know that people like you are so stubborn that you will never listen to matter what is said.
> 
> Also, I have the most unbiased opinion on music out of anybody on these forums. Argue about that if you want but it's the truth.
> 
> And yea, I called you a douchebag, big deal, this forum is FULL of insults.


 
I'm not failing to realize anything. I don't know you. I've never known you, and you're taking comments aimed at the general populace, to secretly mean that I'm totally talking about you. 

On the flip side, you don't know me. You've made more assumptions than I have, called me more names than I have you, and overall, been more of an arrogant jackass than I have been. My comments are like "hurrdurpadurr", and you're sitting there trying to rip me a new asshole. :v 

And yeah, trying to claim the high-ground on music opinion (and blanket-sweeping that it's the truth), whoa now  We've all pretty much agreed, biased or unbiased, that music is subjective. So it's fairly worthless being the king of something that is meaningless to debate. 

...Good luck with thinking that though.


----------



## Hir (Oct 21, 2010)

shut up and recommend albums ffs, I no longer care about your boner for 60's music and no one else should.

anyway,  							Intronaut - Valley of Smoke is great. I also recently edited in Tides by Altar of Plagues, no idea why it wasn't there before - been listening to it regularly since March.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm interested in these albums:

God Dethroned - _Under The Sign Of The Iron Cross_

Graveworm - Blood Of The Pentagram (Hells Headbangers)

Arsis - Starve for the Devil

Six Feet Under  - Graveyard Classics 3 (which is underlined for some reason, can't un-underline it)

At the Gates  - Released The Flames of the End, but that's just a collection of their stuff

Dark Tranquility released - We Are The Void, haven't looked into it yet

Ozzy came out with - Scream, but that was meh

Iron Maiden with - The Final Frontier, same as Ozzy. I typically love Iron Maiden, they've got some really catchy songs, but this album was mediocre.

Samael is due with Antigod, but I'm not sure if it's going to be metal, or industrial.

And that's it, for 2010. Albums I'm looking in to, on top of the two that I liked a lot this year.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 21, 2010)

Listened to The Suburbs by Arcade Fire a second time yesterday.
And then several more times after I realised how brilliant it is.


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm interested in these albums:
> 
> [things]


 
So, Noctus was right. You need to _dig_, not take what Ultimate Guitar gives good reviews on.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> So, Noctus was right. You need to _dig_, not take what Ultimate Guitar gives good reviews on.


 
I have digged..and I don't even know what Ultimate Guitar is, but I don't like guitars that much, so I don't think I'll go check it out.

Although what I've dug up is low quality. The music, the band may not be bad, but the recording/playback is like 96kbps. I can't listen to that, I've already lost a significant amount of hearing in one ear listening to indie or no label bands; I'm not about to lose the rest :v


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Although what I've dug up is low quality. The music, the band may not be bad, but the recording/playback is like 96kbps. I can't listen to that, I've already lost a significant amount of hearing in one ear listening to indie or no label bands; I'm not about to lose the rest :v


 
What

1: Buy a CD once in a while

2: No matter how low-quality a sound file is, it will not cause any more damage to your ears than even the highest quality lossless 24/96 file (in fact, one could argue that they cause _less_ damage because the transients are dampened). It's all about volume level. Your ear can go up to eight hours hearing 85dB SPL without permanent hearing damage, so you must be listening to your shit too loud. If you can't have a comfortable conversation with someone over the music, cut the volume until you can. This applies to both speakers and headphones.

3: Mediafire is your friend.



> I don't like guitars that much



The first thing about yourself that you list in your signature is "metalhead"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> What
> 
> 1: What's a CD? Kidding. I own plenty, but I buy mp3's moreso than entire albums now..Because I'd rather than 6 bucks on 6 songs I want (from Amazon) than 20 bucks on 6 songs I want, just to own a physical copy.
> 
> ...


 
I messed this post's formatting up :v


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I messed this post's formatting up :v


 
Which means I can't quote specifically to tell you why you're wrong, thanks :V

-If you're really concerned that lower quality hurts your ears, you should be buying CDs on that merit alone.
-Listen to artists that make good albums, not just good songs
-If those two were the same song at different quality levels, then that is exactly what I'm saying (assuming the same volume levels). It's just a theory though, based on that encoding to a lower quality means muddier transients. If this theory is wrong, then a lower quality file still shouldn't cause _more_ damage than a high quality version of the same file, unless the lower encoding somehow causes clipping (which _is_ bad for your ears). Which it wouldn't.
-[Some band - some album site:mediafire.com  ] [Google Search] [I'm Feeling Lucky]


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2010)

New addition and double post: A Forest of Stars - Opportunistic Thieves of Spring

another instance where I'm not even finished with the album yet and I know it's already one of my top choices of the year


----------



## Hir (Oct 21, 2010)

i fucking love that album :3


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2010)

bump

Triptykon - Eparistera Daimones


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

I only bought 4, but they're awesome nonetheless.

-How To Train Your Dragon OST - John Powell
-Inception OST- Hans Zimmer
-Kaleidoscope (Remixed) - TiÃ«sto
-Magikal Journey - TiÃ«sto


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Hir (Nov 4, 2010)

Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit
Agalloch - Marrow of the Spirit

hoooly shit album of the year


----------



## Aden (Nov 4, 2010)

Not gonna listen yet you can't make me


----------



## Hir (Nov 4, 2010)

seriously don't listen yet

wait until a FLAC comes along it'll blow you away more


----------



## Aden (Nov 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> seriously don't listen yet
> 
> wait until a FLAC comes along it'll blow you away more


 
I'd rather an LP :c


----------



## Hir (Nov 4, 2010)

me too ;;


----------



## The Color 12 (Nov 5, 2010)

It's been mentioned, but I'll say it anyway:

The Final Frontier by Iron Maiden.

I cannot say enough about this album. This is one of those records that you can sit, glued to your seat or whatever you happen to be lying sedentary upon, and listen to the whole thing without ever wondering why you haven't stopped listening. Finishing this album leaves me feeling incredibly satisfied, because every track has at least _one thing_ about it to love. I cannot pick out my least favorite song, but my favorites by far are "Isle of Avalon" and "Starblind". I can lose myself in these songs, and those are just two of the ten tracks. I would recommend this album to anyone who can acquire it. Trust me, it's worth at least a few listens.

Oh, and I just got this album today:

Static Impulse by James LaBrie.

Dream Theater's vocalist, doing _mainstream-sounding track_s? What? Anyway, it really does work. It's hard, it's heavy, and LaBrie proves here that he can still sing even after such a long career (though not quite as impressive as Bruce Dickinson, even though LaBrie kept singing even after he ruptured his vocal cords). Throw some screaming in there (not by LaBrie), and you've got a nice-sounding album. Not the greatest thing ever, but I like it if not just for JLB's voice.

And, uh:

Nightmare by Avenged Sevenfold.

I'm not gonna try to defend this album's musical merit. I listened to it because my second favorite drummer (Mike Portnoy, Dream Theater's drummer until very recently) is in it. I was okay with what I heard. Just something to check out if you want to.


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2010)

The Color 12 said:


> I'm not gonna try to defend this album's musical merit. I listened to it because my second favorite drummer (Mike Portnoy, Dream Theater's drummer until very recently) is in it. I was okay with what I heard. Just something to check out if you want to.


 
You do know that he didn't write any of the parts, he's just playing what the old drummer wrote


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 5, 2010)

I tried to listen to the Final Frontier - I was fairly unimpressed. Sure, it's nice they're still making albums, but it simply made me yearn for the real good stuff, the old stuff.


----------



## FBJim (Nov 5, 2010)

It's Grinderman 2. 

Or maybe Sir Lucious Left Foot. (but it's probably Grinderman 2)


----------



## The Color 12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> You do know that he didn't write any of the parts, he's just playing what the old drummer wrote


Yeah, I know. I just thought I'd take a listen as long as Portnoy was associated with A7X, and it was okay. Who knows, MP said he would stay with A7X if Dream Theater wasn't in the way, but since he left DT, he might start playing with and even writing with A7X.


----------



## Kimosky (Nov 5, 2010)

Brandon Flowers's "Flamingo" was relatively decent, a few duds, but meh, what do you expect (plus it says a lot about this year's music)!

I don't _think_ Ke$ha's "Animal" was released here in the UK 'til January, so I'll count that - pending on people proving me wrong, yada yada yada. She can have NOM!

But the best Album, thus far (but I also can't see anything else cropping up decent this year), is The Script's second album "Science & Faith", absolute LOVE their music, it hits deep and is at the same time of a good quality - which is a lot more than can be said for the rest of their genre! So yeah, The Script <3 (I likes me a boyband..... sue me!?! =p


----------



## Ben (Nov 16, 2010)

FBJim said:


> It's Grinderman 2.
> 
> Or maybe Sir Lucious Left Foot. (but it's probably Grinderman 2)



I wouldn't put Grinderman 2 on a best-of list, but it was definitely good. Big Boi's album though definitely gets a spot on my best of the year list.

Also, bumping this to add Kanye's My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy, even though I haven't listened to it and am essentially a tool (although I'm really excited to listen to it, especially in lieu of the early critical response).



Kimosky said:


> I don't _think_ Ke$ha's "Animal" was released here in the UK 'til January, so I'll count that - pending on people proving me wrong, yada yada yada. She can have NOM!


 
Animal wasn't released anywhere before January, but still:

hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep

Marrow of the Spirit is going to tie with Coyote for my album of the year
Third place is probably Paracletus
Fourth is Valley of Smoke


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2010)

maarrrroowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww~~~


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 19, 2010)

DECOMPOSED BY VILLA FUZZ DDDDDDD
No, I'm not _that_ narcassistic.

Does We All Bleed (Crossfade) count? Two songs were released this year, the rest are coming out early next...


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2010)

The Color 12 said:


> Yeah, I know. I just thought I'd take a listen as long as Portnoy was associated with A7X, and it was okay. Who knows, MP said he would stay with A7X if Dream Theater wasn't in the way, but since he left DT, he might start playing with and even writing with A7X.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't A7X say they were not writing any more material after Nightmare?


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 19, 2010)

Pendulum - Immersion
Star One - Victims of the modern age
Finntroll - Nifelvind
Mayhem - Torpedo Torpedo


Not a lot of stuff this year compared to last, still a chance for an album from Unexpect this year though, which would totaly make up for it.


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2010)

Titus Andronicus - The Monitor 
The National - High Violet
Swans - My Father Will Guide Me Up A Rope To The Sky
LCD Soundsystem - This Is Happening
Kanye West - My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy
High on Fire - Snakes for the Divine
Deerhunter - Halcyon Digest
Deathspell Omega - Paracletus
Brandon Flowers - Flamingo
Arcade Fire - The Suburbs
Adebisi Shank - This Is The Second Album Of A Band Called Adebisi Shank
World's End Girlfriend - Seven Idiots


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 21, 2010)

Ask me about the boners I get from the new Unearthly Trance album.

[yt]uMnqBiKqUJg[/yt]

Also I'm enjoying the fuck out of this right now.

[yt]0BBpwTGoRGU&feature=related[/yt]

I know there are tonnes more, I just can't be bothered to look though my CDs and find out which one's were released this year.


----------



## FBJim (Nov 23, 2010)

Ben said:


> I wouldn't put Grinderman 2 on a best-of list, but it was definitely good. Big Boi's album though definitely gets a spot on my best of the year list.
> 
> Also, bumping this to add Kanye's My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy, even though I haven't listened to it and am essentially a tool (although I'm really excited to listen to it, especially in lieu of the early critical response).



a: nick cave could probably put out a feedback noise album and I'd put it on a best-of-year list, honestly. still think it's the best thing he's done since Abattoir Blues, though.

b: ahahaha the Kanye West album is so goddamn good


----------



## Hir (Nov 23, 2010)

aaaand thanks to Whitenoise I have 2 more albums to check out

oh and the new Ea album is pretty darn good, funeral dooooooom


----------



## Winter (Nov 24, 2010)

I know that nobody's allowed to like them anymore, because they've added melodies to their music and they sell loads of CD's, but still, both Cradle of Filth and Dimmu Borgir released very good albums this year. And Therion's Sitra Ahra has som killer tracks that are sadly mixed with several fillers.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 24, 2010)

Winter said:


> I know that nobody's allowed to like them anymore, because they've added melodies to their music and they sell loads of CD's, but still, both Cradle of Filth and Dimmu Borgir released very good albums this year. And Therion's Sitra Ahra has som killer tracks that are sadly mixed with several fillers.


 
They're music was always melodic, it just isn't good anymore. They started out shit, were OK briefly, and then became shit again.


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2010)

Winter said:


> I know that nobody's allowed to like them anymore, because they've added melodies to their music and they sell loads of CD's, but still, both Cradle of Filth and Dimmu Borgir released very good albums this year. And Therion's Sitra Ahra has som killer tracks that are sadly mixed with several fillers.


 all cradle of filth did was create a handful of riffs and say "hey cool let's make an album and spread it too thin because our fans will accept anything"

dimmu did the same thing but with an orchestra

good albums lol.

it's also concerning that both titles sound like something from Harry Potter


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Oy, can someone give me a rundown of the some good alternative or alternative rock albums that came out this year? I'm still stuck in the 90's.


----------



## Aden (Nov 24, 2010)

Skift said:


> Oy, can someone give me a rundown of the some good alternative or alternative rock albums that came out this year? I'm still stuck in the 90's.


 
Stay in the '90s. That way you don't have to be disappointed.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stay in the '90s. That way you don't have to be disappointed.


This is so sadly true. I haven't heard any decent alt-rock since Cake's _Fashion Nugget_. 

Edit: Hurp album not song


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2010)

i should stop listening to Marrow of the Spirit



but i caaaaaaann'tttttt :C


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus you should PM me and force me to listen to rock that's not alternative


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2010)

become a post-rock fan or something

i'll pm you when i think i've found something you'll enjoy


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> become a post-rock fan or something
> 
> i'll pm you when i think i've found something you'll enjoy


 
I like p much every genre just so you know


----------



## FBJim (Nov 24, 2010)

I mentioned it earlier, but Grinderman II owned


also, uh, the new Arcade Fire album or something. not really that good of a year for rock tbh.


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2010)

Skift said:


> I like p much every genre just so you know


 
perhaps try the new Mogwai track "Rano Pano", released a few days back.

http://www.mogwai.co.uk/

just below "dates" on the right, click for the free mp3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> perhaps try the new Mogwai track "Rano Pano", released a few days back.
> 
> http://www.mogwai.co.uk/
> 
> just below "dates" on the right, click for the free mp3



Pretty awesome as background music.


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2010)

>:c


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> >:c


 
What? :U


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2010)

>:CCCCC

try this then, it's not from 2010 but who cares http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEDhsDoqXns


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

hey cool more background music :U


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2010)

you suck and i hate you


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry, hard for me to focus on something that doesn't have lyrics.

Unless it has violins. <3


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2010)

listen to godspeed you! black emperor - f#a#oo then


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 24, 2010)

Oi, skift.

[yt]_08kTHBYecM[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Nov 24, 2010)

...and they have escaped the weight of darkness

By Olafur Arnalds

Was also pretty awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Oi, skift.


 
Awesome. Very awesome. Danke <3


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 25, 2010)

Must add _Asleep Next to Science_ by Orbs to the list as well. Fucking great debut album. ^.^


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 26, 2010)

Takun said:


> Titus Andronicus - The Monitor
> The National - High Violet
> Swans - My Father Will Guide Me Up A Rope To The Sky
> LCD Soundsystem - This Is Happening
> ...


 


YEEZY TAUGHT ME


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if it counts as an "album" but the new single from Versailles kicks ass. :3


----------



## Rocelin13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here are some of the albums that I'm in love with.

10 Years - Feeding The Wolves
Civil Twilight - Civil Twilight
Goo Goo Dolls - Something For the Rest of Us
Jimmy Eat World - Invented
KT Tunstall - Tiger Suit
Lady Antebellum - Need You Now
Lifehouse - Smoke & Mirrors
Mumford & Sons - Sigh No More 
My Darkest Days - My Darkest Days
Neon Trees - Habits
Nikki Yanofsky - Nikki
Reba McEntire - All The Women I Am
Ryan Star - 11:59
Sara Bareilles - Kaleidoscope Heart
Tamar Kaprelian - Sinner or a Saint


----------



## Hir (Nov 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm not sure if it counts as an "album" but the new single from Versailles kicks ass. :3


 it was eh

the album was better, particularly the first track on the newest album which was superb


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 27, 2010)

I can surely tell you it's not A Thousand Suns - Linkin Park


----------



## Aden (Nov 27, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I can surely tell you it's not A Thousand Suns - Linkin Park


 
Rating that album a 0 is an insult to circles.


----------



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay, you guys asked for it.

Ozzy's Top 5 albums of 2010

5 - Jojo: Cant Take That Away From Me *(Official Mixtape)*
4 - Kelis: FleshTones
3 - Bruno Mars: Doo-Wops & Hooligans
2 - Kanye West: My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy
1 - Basement Jaxx: Scars

You may assualt my musical tastes accordingly, lolz.


----------



## FBJim (Nov 28, 2010)

How many fake accents does Nicki Minaj have, anyway?


(also Scars came out in 2009)


----------



## Hir (Dec 8, 2010)

bump

Amia Venera Landscape - The Long Procession

it's fucking awesome. not the best this year but really good nonetheless.

oh and Butterfly Explosion - Lost Trails


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2010)

You didn't mention Scenes from Hell D:


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 8, 2010)

American Slang - The Gaslight Anthem.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh another one:
Crystal Castles - Crystal Castles II


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> You didn't mention Scenes from Hell D:


 oh yeah :3

Sigh - Scenes from Hell


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 12, 2010)

Paul Gilbert - Fuzz Universe


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 15, 2011)

Good albums in 2010?
Ha. Funny.


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Good albums in 2010?
> Ha. Funny.


 
Branch out, bro


----------

